
What Citrix is doing with Xenserver - guiambros
https://xenserver.org/blog/entry/what-is-citrix-doing-with-xenserver-org.html
======
amaccuish
I recommend everyone using XenServer to move to XCP-ng [0]. They take the
XenServer sources, remove licensing restrictions and add some great new
features etc (like nfs4.1, ZFS etc.). They're from the same people behind Xen
Orchestra (web-based console for XenServer) [1], and offer pro support like
Citrix [2].

I was about to move off XenServer with the recent changes to licensing [3]
(tl;dr they removed a bunch of features from the free edition), but XCP-ng has
allowed me to continue with XenServer whilst make few changes to my already-
working setup.

[0] [https://xcp-ng.org/](https://xcp-ng.org/)

[1] [https://xen-orchestra.com/#!/xo-home](https://xen-orchestra.com/#!/xo-
home)

[2] [https://xcp-ng.com/](https://xcp-ng.com/)

[3] [https://xenserver.org/blog/entry/xenserver-7-3-changes-to-
th...](https://xenserver.org/blog/entry/xenserver-7-3-changes-to-the-free-
edition.html)

~~~
anonoholic
> They take the XenServer sources, remove licensing restrictions

Um, how exactly? You generally can't take software with licence X, and
republish it with license Y...

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
I don't know about this case, but it's not that rare to see source code
published under ex. Apache 2 while official binaries are proprietary or
something (see ex. Caddy), in which case it's easy enough to just grab the
source, enable all features, and distribute the result. Arguably similar to
what AWS did with Elasticsearch recently.

------
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
It's funny how they went from renaming completely unrelated projects to
"XenSomething" (like XenApp) to removing "Xen" from "XenServer".

------
plam503711
Hi there :) [XCP-ng project]([https://xcp-ng.org](https://xcp-ng.org)) founder
here. I made a presentation during last FOSDEM for those who want to learn
more about this free/libre/Open Source fork from XenServer/Citrix Hypervisor:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpGC5zuLjSs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpGC5zuLjSs)

25 minutes, questions included, with a recap on why and how!

------
xmichael999
Does anyone actually use Xen as a VM host anymore? I thought it was pretty
much dead?

~~~
mrmondo
Bit of a surprising comment - Xen is very widely used - even all of AWS is Xen
(I believe), are you perhaps thinking of XenServer (Citrix's OS / Distro based
on Xen)?

If you do mean XenServer, well - yes some large places are still using it but
it's definitely dying out after they proved very slow to deliver new features
then put a restriction on free / open source users as of 7.3 onwards that
prevents clusters great that 3 hosts rendering mostly useless.

XCP-ng ([https://xcp-ng.org/](https://xcp-ng.org/)) is a fork of XenServer
which is picked up where XenServer left off and is doing a lot in a short
period of time (IMO) to add new features and build / support the community.

~~~
xmichael999
AWS has been maintaining there own custom version for more than 2 years based
on the open source code, and mostly use KVM now from what I understand.

